# "The P.O.I.N.T. Tournament" pens....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, "JSFog"/John..here are the pens I promised for the auction/raffle for the Tournament.. Sorry it took me a little longer...but had a lot of 'action' around the casa this week.. Think I sent you my phone in PM..but can't remember for sure (a pretty common thing nowadays.LOL).. Gimme a call or PM and we can arrange pick up or delivery,..

Made 3 of the .30 caliber bolt action pens for the men..two made from mesquite..and one from camo acrylic...

Added 2 for the ladies...one Deep Water Blue...with blue gemstones...and one Pink Princess acrylic with pink gemstones...

Hope they do well and raise a few bucks for the Tournament. One of my regrets is that I had to 'go ashore' before the POINT started and my boat was history. I know those disabled folks have the time of their lives chasing the 'big uglies'..if only for a day...

Congrats and thanks to all involved.. 

Please gimme a call or PM...

Jim....:bluefish:


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you. I am sure they will be great. I will get with you in the next couple of days.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Jim, thanks for the pens. This tournament has really grown over the years and people like you keep it going. Turningpoint thanks you and if ur available come join us on April 5-6 at the GYB good times for sure. Thanks again. Brent


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Just picked up the pens and they look even better in person. Thank you very much for them and hope you can make it down for the tournament. I would also like to thank you for the tips and tricks you gave me on bullet pens. I hope to try them in the weeks to come, and will post them for you to see. 

BIG THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pleasure to meet you , John.. Know the tournament will be a smashing success..

As to 'tips'...all credit goes to Bobby...the old phart taught me all I know about making them rifle pens.

Just hope you can find some .308 brass..but supplies seem to be loosening up....Been kickin' myself since you left that I didn't give you a handful to practice with...Oh,well.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Got on the phone this afternoon and found some 308 brass. I am going to them up next week.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

John I can help you on these if you need any thing Let me know


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking pens, congrats to the lucky winner!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

BIG THANKS TO TORTUGA. The pens you donated did very well. Some were put on auction and some in raffles, but between them they brought in between $450 and $500. Once again BIG THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Way to go Jim.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice!! Tuga, i may have to rethink this duck call making stuff now! Ha!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Very nice!! Tuga, i may have to rethink this duck call making stuff now! Ha!


HA !!! You might wanna 'stick with the gal that brung ya.', Mate....

I assume you are aware of the Federal Law that ALL white males over the age of 70 are REQUIRED by federal law to start turning pens.. Check out Ebay..prolly 50,000+ listings, all starting at 99 cents and NO takers...LOL

Glad we could do a little something for the POINT folks...:cheers:


----------

